

Ask HN: We launched ThinkCode.TV. Thoughts? - acangiano

Hi guys,<p>my co-founders and I finally managed to launch ThinkCode.TV, a site that's aimed at creating and selling high-quality programming screencasts (with occasional freebies).<p>Our videos are:<p>* DRM-free<p>* HD 720p<p>* Available in several formats including the open source Ogg Theora<p>* When code is attached, it's released under the MIT license<p>* Subtitles are provided for the hearing impaired, people with less familiarity with the English language, and situations where audio is not an option<p>The Italian site was launched months ago and it's been doing pretty well ever since; many people love it. However, this is our international launch with an English site and content, so it's a whole new ballgame.<p>I kindly ask for you feedback, as HN is my tech community of choice and I tend to enjoy your insight. Please take a good look. What do you like? What sucks about it?<p>I'm available to provide a review copy of a screencast of your choice, to 5 members of our community. FCFS.<p>Thank you in advance.
======
apsurd
the voice-overs are very boring. No disrespect to the presenter it's just that
these lesson plans would ideally be best consumed in a positive, motivating
environment. I personally find it very hard to keep at attention listening to
the robotic voices.

~~~
apsurd
Hi, just thought I'd add a good example instructional video. I like this one
because it' very casual, this guy is obviously not a professional screencast
guy but he's _really good_ imo. Main reasons why is that he's very human, very
casual and dynamic with his voice. You can tell immediately that' hes really
interested and passionate about what he is talking about. He enunciates a lot
of his words at a natural pace.

<http://vimeo.com/6918287> (heroku screencast)

~~~
acangiano
Thank you for your feedback apsurd, we'll keep it in mind.

------
seven
Some random thoughts:

* nice!

* great that it is DRM free, that would be a no go for me

* do not force people to sign up to your newsletter to download the free example

* I would love if the speaker would talk a bit faster.

* Some sort of flat-rate offer would be nice.

* Perhaps I am a bit of a cheapskate, but I think you are expensive.

Good luck and have fun.

~~~
acangiano
Thank you seven.

------
acangiano
Clickable link: <http://thinkcode.tv>

------
Psyonic
I'd be happy to sample your MacRuby screencast and give you feedback on it, if
the review copies are still available.

~~~
acangiano
Sure, where can I send it to? Alternatively, drop me a line at
antonio@thinkcode.tv.

